
Ask HN: What services/tools do you use to receive your business emails? - ggregoire
Hi HN<p>I&#x27;ll be the only one user.<p>I&#x27;ve seen G Suite and FastMail. They start at $5&#x2F;month for a custom domain name.<p>Do you have other suggestions?<p>(my domain name is registered in Route53)
======
jetti
I use Zoho and really like it. It is free for up to 5 email accounts and
allows custom domains. I use it as the email service for two of my domains
that I actually need email for.

------
ezekg
I've been very happy with G Suite for the past year or so.

